# Has anyone heard of this style or trained in it?



## Ilikesilat (Dec 7, 2016)

Hello, I was looking for a FMA school near my area and I stumbled across a style called World Eskrido Federation Eskrido de Alcuizar. I tried doing some research on it, but couldn't find much, so, I was hoping if there was anyone that trained in this style or heard of it here.


----------



## Juany118 (Dec 7, 2016)

Ilikesilat said:


> Hello, I was looking for a FMA school near my area and I stumbled across a style called World Eskrido Federation Eskrido de Alcuizar. I tried doing some research on it, but couldn't find much, so, I was hoping if there was anyone that trained in this style or heard of it here.


Check out a search via Gerardo "Larry" Alcuizar or other variations of those terms.  I know nothing specific about the style, I only study Inosanto Kali via my Guro who was a student of James Keating.

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## KangTsai (Dec 8, 2016)

According to their page they teach Filipino martial arts (likely eskrima) and "combat judo" (as if judo wasn't for combat already).


----------



## Dylan9d (Dec 8, 2016)

Eskrido - Wikipedia

Quick google search


----------



## Mephisto (Dec 8, 2016)

Look up Cacoy Canete and Doce Pares. I'm guessing this is a descendant of that as they use and coined the term "Eskrido" I believe.


----------

